# Niebur3 our AudioFrog Dealer, Unboxing Video GB60/GB10



## OME573X (Apr 18, 2020)

Cannot thank Jerry Niebur " Niebur3 " our AudioFrog Dealer on this Forum as well as Andy and Manny @ AudioFrog... Great Customer Service, Great Product's and if you give Jerry Njebur "Niebur3" a shout and see if he can make you a package deal as he did for me!

I spoke with Andy @ Audiofrog and found a few dealers that were NOT actual dealers... Andy suggested Jerry to me and he set me up with a set of GB60's, GB10's and GB25's(still on there way) shipped legitimate from A.F. with a warranty! couldn't be more pleased as a new enthusiast in the world of car audio, Doing my first professional build it would not have been possible for me if not for the help of these great guys... I made a "Un Boxing" Video as it seems like that is the "new thing to do"...

Trying to upload although it may be to long... *** I misspoke and named Jerry as "Jarred" I'm not great with names lmao... I apologize for that... he is also a dealer for the following products, good luck!!!

Jerry Niebur (Niebur3)
(408)592-1725
Dealer for the following brands:
Sinfoni
Arc audio
Audio development
DYNAUDIO
AudioFrog
Helix
Brax
Zapco
Hybrid audio
Image dynamics
Audioquest (RCA's)






I strongly recommend anyone that's interested in Audio Frog items to give either Andy (AudioFrogs President) Manny (One of the main salesmen) a call as they will hook you up on a good deal buying direct from Audio Frog... or in my case and anyone else on this Forum Jerry username " Niebur3 " is the only legitimate audiofrog dealer on this site and he was able to get me a 3 way set shipped for what I considered a very fair price.

Thanks again to all that I mentioned! Goodluck and take care!
Thanks,
Adam Bainbridge.


----------

